# jade, jo ellen especially for you.



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

i have posted this for honeysmum as she is still learning to post pics in forum.


Hi Jo Ellen Jade 10 weeks 5 months Nybble and Jade 6/8 and Jade 8 years.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dave thank you so much.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't see the pictures at work  I'll look as soon as I get home this evening. 

Jade at 8 weeks? I'm trying to imagine!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Ha Ha Jo it is funny as she doesnt like her photo taken.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

very nice looking dogs!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Amy22 Nybble the GSP went to the bridge 1st Oct 2007 she was amazing,I think only having Honey has kept Jade going as she is now 10 1/2


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Im sorry for your loss...what a nice looking dog.
You may be right! I love the pictures.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at the paws on that puppy Jade! Wow, she's so beautiful. A great life, and she's still here 

Haha, I bet Jade at 8 weeks was the size of Daisy at 8 years, that's so funny.

Love you, Jade :heartbeat

Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Love 
Looove 
Looooove 
Little BIG Jade !

















​


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! What a darling hunka hunka puppy love..... and as an adult, breathtaking. I met a dane at the pet food store several months ago that was 12 (!!) and he was a gorgeous ole gent too.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Tracey, so lovely that you finally got those pics of Jade, lovely to see one of Nybble too, she was a beauty! I can't believe the size of those paws on the puppy pic. It's so lovely to remember them in their prime, she was and is a stunning dog. 

And I only saw her last sunday in the flesh... am I a lucky person or what!!!!!

I hope she's doing ok Tracey, and that Honey isn't running her ragged

Tanya


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for the nice comments.
She is a saint putting up with Honey bless her.

There is life in her yet we were shocked yesterday she ran hell for leather after a cat in the garden couldn't tell her off as we were laughing to much,couldn't believe those geriatric Bambi legs could still move so fast


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Now that would have been one for the video - just hope that Jade doesn't pick up any of Honey's other habits - rolling in unmentionable stuff and then shaking it would be all over the house. I am sure she is much to dignified to do that though


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Had to come and see pics of baby Jade. My my, what a big baby she was!! How lovely to see a photo of Nybble too. Fine looking dogs.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!! I have always been a fan of Danes.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tracey the photo's are lovely and at least i have met Jade in the flesh she is a gentle giant and i do feel sorry for her the way Honey monster torments her.


----------

